# Arya is home from the vet!



## puck1021 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here are some pictures I took when we arrived home. As you can see, she really enjoys being on the sofa. At the moment, she's still trying to get back her sense of balance. She falls over a lot when we set her on the floor. She's also lost quite a lot of weight. Before she was hospitalized she weighed 2.5 kilograms, after about 4 days, she dropped down to 1.2 kilos and today she weighs 2.2 kilos. You can really see how much weight she's lost in the last picture.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Awww bless her, she looks gorgeous, she has lost a lot of weight, I'm sure she will soon put it back on.
Love her collar.


----------



## puck1021 (Feb 28, 2015)

Honeys mum said:


> Awww bless her, she looks gorgeous, she has lost a lot of weight, I'm sure she will soon put it back on.
> Love her collar.


Thank you so much!  I love her to pieces! I was the one who actually chose the collar hahaha everyone at the clinic loved it and thought that my girlfriend picked it out hahaha


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Only just caught up with your posts.
I am SO glad that the little one is back with you-you must have been so worried-she has been through so much in her short life.

BUT now she will thrive ,I am sure ,with her family to love her.

The photos are lovely-she is a stunning little girl
I love the collar-its so unusual -have never seen such a pretty one.

God bless
Wish her a long and happy life.
Maureen


----------



## puck1021 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you so much!  Yes, it's been such a week! there was a time where we even though she wouldn't make it, but we're home now and she's getting better


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

She is adorable. I'm glad she is back home with you, I'm sure she will start putting the weight back on.


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Good to know that Arya is home from the vet. Even if she lost a lot of weight she is still gorgeous. With all your love and care, she will gain weight immediately.


----------

